# Another blatant fake B&R on eBay



## notional

Here's another one blatant copy- Bell and Ross BR 01 94 Aviation Type Miliary Spec 1 3mm BR 01 94 s 00555 | eBay I reported it to eBay, and even dropped a note to the seller, but noone responded. Hopefully someone won't get suckered with this.


----------



## walt2810

Looks like a beater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> Here's another one blatant copy- Bell and Ross BR 01 94 Aviation Type Miliary Spec 1 3mm BR 01 94 s 00555 | eBay I reported it to eBay, and even dropped a note to the seller, but noone responded. Hopefully someone won't get suckered with this.


Sure is
Reported - thanks the heads up 
Will monitor but only 18 hrs left
Thanks again
A


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Removed by eBay


----------



## watchman25

Its good they removed it,seems like there are lots of fakes on ebay


----------



## Full of Days

it's a plague


----------



## Mystro

Ugh....Its like the late 1980's with Rolex. Sooo many horrible B&R fakes everywhere these days. It does show how popular the B&R look is.


----------



## notional

Here we go again. Here's the listing https://www.ebay.com/itm/253406073547?ul_noapp=true - and this seems to be a somewhat reputable seller too. Shame.


----------



## notional

Wow....here's another one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bell-Ross-...&itm=352271274308&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940. I've reported it, but it's still up on daBay


----------



## optiblu

I've also reported. Hope it will go down.



notional said:


> Wow....here's another one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bell-Ross-...&itm=352271274308&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940. I've reported it, but it's still up on daBay


----------



## taifighter

Damn, thanks for catching that and taking initiative! THese people suck.


----------



## notional

Here's a new one. A counterfeit actually being represented as a 'replica' on the Bay. Totally against their policies on selling counterfeit items. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Men-s-Bell...842549?hash=item2399b838b5:g:GxAAAOSw5RRaf0X2 I've reported it


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> Here's a new one. A counterfeit actually being represented as a 'replica' on the Bay. Totally against their policies on selling counterfeit items. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Men-s-Bell...842549?hash=item2399b838b5:g:GxAAAOSw5RRaf0X2 I've reported it


REPORTEd


----------



## notional

I think it does take more than one report before they'll take down the counterfeit items. Thanks!


----------



## notional

Wow.....busy counterfeit day for Bell & Ross today on the Bay. Another one - https://www.ebay.com/itm/BELL-ROSS-...m=162874223238&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226


----------



## notional

Aaaaaand another one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Men-s-Bell...120335?hash=item33df9fbecf:g:dOYAAOSwLwBaWpln Reported.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> I think it does take more than one report before they'll take down the counterfeit items. Thanks!


NOPE, its gone!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> Aaaaaand another one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Men-s-Bell...120335?hash=item33df9fbecf:g:dOYAAOSwLwBaWpln Reported.


what makes it fake


----------



## notional

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> what makes it fake


Face says BR01-92 and the back says BR01-94, also the 555 serial number. Additionally, no 1.3mm screws on back - they're painted on. At least 'military' is spelled correctly.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> Face says BR01-92 and the back says BR01-94, also the 555 serial number. Additionally, no 1.3mm screws on back - they're painted on. At least 'military' is spelled correctly.


Yep
Good enough for me
REPORTED
Good Job
A


----------



## Tonystix

Nice job! I actually bought what turned out to be a fake G-Shock GG1000-1AJF from EBay seller Watchmoguls. Luckily, I got my money back after reporting them. Caveat Emptor!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> Aaaaaand another one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Men-s-Bell...120335?hash=item33df9fbecf:g:dOYAAOSwLwBaWpln Reported.


REMOVED BY eBay -- THANKS
This listing (**********) has been removed, or this item is not available.


Please check that you've entered the correct item number
Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing.


----------



## notional

Good work! 

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## notional

This one is painful to see - https://www.ebay.com/itm/162889567092?ViewItem=&item=162889567092. It's been reported, but so far, 26 people have bid on this watch, and it looks like it might go to some poor soul in about 21 hours. I've even notified the seller - hoping that they'll check out their listing and in good faith see the error and pull the counterfeit from the sale. We'll see.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> This one is painful to see - https://www.ebay.com/itm/162889567092?ViewItem=&item=162889567092. It's been reported, but so far, 26 people have bid on this watch, and it looks like it might go to some poor soul in about 21 hours. I've even notified the seller - hoping that they'll check out their listing and in good faith see the error and pull the counterfeit from the sale. We'll see.


Yep FAKE
Will report tonight or later
A


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

REPORTED


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

And GONE!


----------



## shorinjikempo

gents, how to spot a fake copy? Pls enlighten.


----------



## notional

Many different things, and not all the same; misspellings on the copies, printing is different, no screws where screws should be, mislabeled model numbers... It goes on. I'm most familiar with the BR01-92 models...but a lot of the other Bell & Ross models' fakes follow suit.


----------



## notional

Here's one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bell-Ross-...fff1045c|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100651.m4497 I've just reported it. Being bid on already. Hope it gets pulled before someone gets stuck with it. I also try to send a kind letter to the sellers, because I'm sure that some of them are selling for third parties and only rely on their customer's statements.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> Here's one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bell-Ross-...fff1045c|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100651.m4497 I've just reported it. Being bid on already. Hope it gets pulled before someone gets stuck with it. I also try to send a kind letter to the sellers, because I'm sure that some of them are selling for third parties and only rely on their customer's statements.


Yes Fake
Will report tonight from my home PC


----------



## notional

Thanks Adam!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> Thanks Adam!


Pleasure, will report in a few hours
Thanks for raising them


----------



## notional

It's funny too, the seller even states it's a 'replica', but apparently isn't aware of the ebay policy of selling counterfeit items. Even if it's expressly stated in the description. There's nothing in the main title to suggest it is either. Either way, it's got to come down.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

LOL
I did not even read his description
A


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

SELLER ended it.
Well Done
a


----------



## notional

Here's one folks. This seller won't even put a picture of the back, knowing that's the easiest way to tell a fake, but this one is so atrocious, it's easy from the front. https://www.ebay.com/itm/282888894999?ViewItem=&item=282888894999


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

REPORTED


----------



## notional

Thanks Adam. I did too.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Lets check in 1 hour


----------



## notional

.....and removed. I asked the seller for pictures of the back, or if they'd give me the serial number. But got no response. Glad it's off the market.


----------



## notional

This poor company sells a lot of authentic watches, but they keep relisting this counterfeit - https://www.ebay.com/itm/162919910477?ViewItem=&item=162919910477. I let them know twice, and they keep relisting it. I just keep reporting it. And strangely, it has a strap that's cut in half...???


----------



## CGP

I love the B&R look but you all are making me nervous with this thread. The thing I like about B&R seems to be a bit of its weakness. The simplicity of the design seems to allow for a bit more ability to be replicated.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

CGP said:


> I love the B&R look but you all are making me nervous with this thread. The thing I like about B&R seems to be a bit of its weakness. The simplicity of the design seems to allow for a bit more ability to be replicated.


What like Rolex, Breitling or Patek
EVERYTHING is counterfeited!!!
a


----------



## brandon\

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> What like Rolex, Breitling or Patek
> EVERYTHING is counterfeited!!!
> a


Everything?

Am I a counterfeit of myself?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

brandon\ said:


> Everything?
> 
> Am I a counterfeit of myself?


No. But other REPLICAs of YOU are counterfeit - and maybe smarter too.

A


----------



## notional

*Re: Another blatant fake B&R on eBay*

Caveat emptor. Just educate yourself on what you want and ask around in the forum.

The truth is out there!

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## optiblu

Another one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112903391428?ViewItem=&item=112903391428

Please report it


----------



## optiblu

Incredible responses from a Crook - above Ebay item

Me: Dear T,
 Hope you realize that's a counterfeit / replica / fake watch. It's not allowed on Ebay. Please remove it.
 Thanks

The Crook: I know what you mean - but unfortunately friend of mine bought it in swiss store and it is not fake from Singapore for 100 quid

Me: Well, I'm a watch collector, member of WUS forum. It will end up with a refund and a negative feedback from the (un) fortunate buyer. But, if you trust your friend nothing to be added. At least you should ask for authentication in AD (Berlin). Good luck

The Crook: Dear Sir, i am in business since 1985 - I know what is the Swiss mechanism and how does it sound and it's difference compare to the with no for example with out rubin stones. the rest is it comes from the house with a good reputation. Best regards,

Me: Agree, but that watch it's not Bell Ross made, like it states on the dial. Just give it a check in a Bell Ross shop. You will be surprised.

The Crook: Dear Sir,
 only thing I did not mention in description that some on did tested the sapphire glass with synthetic diamond glass cutter so it is little stripe on the surface but none can see it with out watch-maker lens. It doesn't make them cost less. Cheers,

Well some body else did argue about the no date at 01-92 or so but there some special models and Bell & Ross use to make unik thing too because the face look like it on 01-94 but print say 01-92 but who care.
 Cheers,

 P.S. I have to go to Bell & Ross any way just because I left them in the save for a while and I have no gauge to put the screw right angle.

The Crook: Dear Sir,
there some "Swiss" watch on the market but the difference from genuine the numbers are "painted" with laser and their sound not like the Swiss watch of my mum from 1921 - but this one exactly so smooth.
Cheers,

yeas Sir - it is "engraved" on the back side of the case what is actually also the their number 00555 I have seen some others with 02019 but not the higher number yet - there might be few thousands of them in the world but not 20 or 30 thousands.

Best regards,


----------



## optiblu

And another one, from Japan !

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BELL-ROSS-...307011&hash=item25f2621ef2:g:EMMAAOSw1URaxE4N

Please report it.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

OK
Both now reported.
I was having trouble my PC and Ebay
A


----------



## notional

Reported. One gone, but the one from Japan is still there. I notified the seller. Their response - "It is real, but I have to update the ad. "

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## optiblu

Success ! Deleted


----------



## notional

optiblu said:


> Success ! Deleted




Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## optiblu

Another one, Australia

https://www.ebay.com/itm/bell-ross-...386180?hash=item2856a59d84:g:TWMAAOSwPhpaxBfO

Please report


----------



## notional

optiblu said:


> Another one, Australia
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/bell-ross-...386180?hash=item2856a59d84:g:TWMAAOSwPhpaxBfO
> 
> Please report


Oh that one is just awful. Reported.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

optiblu said:


> Another one, Australia
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/bell-ross-...386180?hash=item2856a59d84:g:TWMAAOSwPhpaxBfO
> 
> Please report


Reported - good work
adam


----------



## optiblu

Another one, Honolulu, Hawaii, United States

https://www.ebay.com/itm/173255476335

Please report


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

optiblu said:


> Another one, Honolulu, Hawaii, United States
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173255476335
> 
> Please report


Reported
a


----------



## notional

I went to report it...and it's gone!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

notional said:


> I went to report it...and it's gone!


Power of the minority - LOL
Great Work
A


----------



## Camdamonium

This is great to know. I didn't know there were many fake BRs out there. Will be on the lookout.


----------



## optiblu

New York :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aviation-A...509018?hash=item239e4a0f1a:g:34kAAOSwrXdazfW8

Also, they pretend to have a $ 270.000 Roger Dubuis Excalibur King Arthur 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Excalibur-...494612?hash=item239e49d6d4:g:Z-AAAOSwcxVazepD

Please report

Later edit: watch it is in New York, seller (sells zero items) India !


----------



## notional

Reported. That's just a darn shame on that Airborne.

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## optiblu

Still up and running 



optiblu said:


> New York :
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aviation-A...509018?hash=item239e4a0f1a:g:34kAAOSwrXdazfW8
> 
> Also, they pretend to have a $ 270.000 Roger Dubuis Excalibur King Arthur
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Excalibur-...494612?hash=item239e49d6d4:g:Z-AAAOSwcxVazepD
> 
> Please report
> 
> Later edit: watch it is in New York, seller (sells zero items) India !


----------



## optiblu

Japan:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BELL-ROSS-...307011&hash=item1a52a9a9f5:g:nC4AAOSwIN9bH5SJ


----------



## optiblu

For all Bell Ross lovers, here it's a hijacked Ebay acount & fake auction. Please report

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bell-and...Strap-Watch-/352380859663?hash=item520b89350f


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Both reported


----------



## notional

optiblu said:


> Japan:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BELL-ROSS-...307011&hash=item1a52a9a9f5:g:nC4AAOSwIN9bH5SJ


This one has been reported several times by me. It's been up for months now. I even reached out to the seller, who either doesn't believe he's got fake, or just doesn't care.


----------



## optiblu

Another one, UK :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/283043257761?ul_noapp=true

Please report


----------



## notional

Here's another one. Judging from the pictures, it looks like the owner knows it's not real. Crappy fake too. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bell-Ross-...m=153066908750&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

I just reported it, but I think it takes more than just one.


----------



## notional

Here's another one. Judging from the pictures, it looks like the owner knows it's not real. Crappy fake too. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bell-Ross-...m=153066908750&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

I just reported it, but I think it takes more than just one.


----------



## Tifoso

notional said:


> Here's another one. Judging from the pictures, it looks like the owner knows it's not real. Crappy fake too. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bell-Ross-...m=153066908750&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> I just reported it, but I think it takes more than just one.


Sorry for my ignorance, but my untrained eye compared photos of that one and the real thing and I can't tell. How can you tell that it's fake?


----------



## notional

Big giveaway are no screw holes on the back. Other ones are that it has a known counterfeit serial number as well as misspellings on the back. There are also quality issues with the face. Just poor overall.


----------



## Tifoso

notional said:


> Big giveaway are no screw holes on the back. Other ones are that it has a known counterfeit serial number as well as misspellings on the back. There are also quality issues with the face. Just poor overall.


Very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## NviGate_Systems

If you ever look on Wish, they are full of fake B&H, $50 CDN typically. B&H, U-Boat, Nomos to name a few. From the land of no copyright.


----------



## notional

This one is still up and I've reported it. Hopefully some poor soul won't end up with this. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bell-Ross-...m=153066908750&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## notional

Also, a couple other things on this particular one listed in eBay - (https://www.ebay.com/itm/153066908750), it says "Quartz" on the back, and BR01-94's are automatics. I messaged the seller, just so they could confront their source of the watch, and they insist that it's real. Clearly, from the photos posted, it's not.


----------



## notional

Here's another one folks. I just reported it. It's still up and looks as if some poor soul purchased one of the sets available. https://www.ebay.com/itm/BELL-ROSS-...a=1&pg=2334524&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042


----------



## meking

notional said:


> Here's another one folks. I just reported it. It's still up and looks as if some poor soul purchased one of the sets available. https://www.ebay.com/itm/BELL-ROSS-...a=1&pg=2334524&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042


Thanks for doing this. I clicked through and looked at the pictures. It looks like the faker went all out.

What did you see that raised a red flag for you on this post?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional

meking said:


> Thanks for doing this. I clicked through and looked at the pictures. It looks like the faker went all out.
> 
> What did you see that raised a red flag for you on this post?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The usual for the really bad copies. Serial number (555) and no screws on the back where there should be 3mm screws. Those are just starters.


----------



## t.mur

Reported as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## notional

Got another one on the Bay that a bunch of suckers are bidding on. I've reported it, but it's still up. Really poor counterfeit Bell & Ross, and in even worse condition. Wristwatch, Bell & Ross Aviation,Military Spec,BR,01-94-S-00555 RUNNING NEED TLC | eBay


----------



## notional

Here's one, but for some reason, the Bay won't let me report it. I keep getting an error. Blatant Fake Bell & Ross on theBay. Anyone else have any luck on reporting this fake?


----------



## GovtFunded

notional said:


> Here's one, but for some reason, the Bay won't let me report it. I keep getting an error. Blatant Fake Bell & Ross on theBay. Anyone else have any luck on reporting this fake?


I submitted a report.


----------

